# Caption This



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I love this picture, I wonder what she is thinking? 
Anyone want to give it a go?

I'm thinking something like "What IS that thing you keep pointing at me? Can I eat it?"


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

"Been there, done that!"


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

"Me? A chow hound? Nahhh."


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh I don't know, that looks like a disapproving look to me, "You've GOT to be kidding."


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

"Really? I don't think so!!!"


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

"Is this my best side?"


----------



## dindonuffin (Apr 18, 2016)

Do I look like I want a job at KFC????


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

She looks like she's in a herbal essence shampoo commercial lol


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

REALLY? could I just get a little privacy to do my egg laying business


----------

